
AR Sneaker Apps: Why the Future of Footwear Is Digital - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ar-sneaker-apps-why-the-future-of-footwear-is-digital-11580750963
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/rtE2D](http://archive.is/rtE2D)

